# Bugs in food box..Please Help!!



## AngelMouse2012 (May 10, 2012)

Hi,

While I was working at a petshop I was buying treats from there for my mouse..until I noticed little brown bugs in shop weighed food and treats. They have gotten into the mouse food and are basically living everywhere in the room. Does anyone know what .
these could be and how I could get rid of them please? Any help will be greatly appreciated

Thank you in advance


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I am not really sure how to get rid of them maybe mice would eat them, not sure.
but i do know they are called weevils.
maybe freeze the food for a while, not sure just thinking aloud!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Freezing works a treat. I freeze all my animals food just incase because about a year back I found weevil larvae feasting on my mouse food.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

you can get weavils in food....but they don't usually end up anywhere but IN food...if you have bugs everywhere it might be something else...what do they look like?...are they on any animals?


----------



## AngelMouse2012 (May 10, 2012)

They are in with the mice food and treats aswell as wandering on the floor and on drawers. They are tiny little brown bugs which seem to have a hard back. They are kinda oval shaped and their legs don't stick out. They don't have antenas either. They kinda look like woodlouse but I no they aren't. Don't know how else to describe them. When I catch another I will try and get a photo.

Thanks


----------



## AngelMouse2012 (May 10, 2012)

I cant upload a picture as it says the image is too big and the only photo I have is on my phone.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If it is what I think it is, they are completely harmless, and the mice might even eat them if they get the chance. But without a picture, no one can really say for sure.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

if you can't upload a picture you could try googling a picture of a weevil and comparing for yourself.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I suspect that your meeces will appreciate the little protein bonuses, if they can catch them.

What fun! Mine are getting oatmeal that have little thingies running around in it.

They are drowned in milk, usually, by the time the concoction is served up (cold at this time of year, they love it!), but I've thrown a little rolled oats right from the jar when I'm near the end of the food mix for the night, and don't feel like mixing more for the last few tanks.

Here's some interesting info.
http://www.puyallup.wsu.edu/plantclinic ... eetles.pdf

http://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/in ... 549AAEMKxi


----------



## AngelMouse2012 (May 10, 2012)

Unfortunately my last mouse died last night due to old age. I have thrown out all food and I am still finding these beetles around the room. They may be harmless but they are pretty disgusting. I am going to try and disinfect and steam the whole floor to see if that helps.

Thank for the help though


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You should read the articles; the critters get into everything from cereal to pasta...leaving eggs. Wild meeces steal food and then infestation can get into wherever the meeces are. You might want to stop buying pet food at that store from now on...


----------

